# Dart Viv Build Thread - Liam



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Probably haven't seen much of me around to be honest! I've been lurking here and there and trying to soak some info in along the way!:2thumb:

Needless to say really... Probably wouldn't be doing this without a lot of help from Mike(frogman955) and Ade (Wolfenrook). I Have probably tortured them half to death with my constant mails and questions. Mike has also helped me a lot with this. (He got me the viv) and had me round to look at his amazing vivs and of course the frogs themselves. Adam (fatlad69) Has also helped me with a few questions Iv had about backgrounds and the like!!

I still have a long way to go but I do mean to update this as i go and I will show my progress.

Here is the Viv below. I meant to take a picture without anything in it But I got too excited and started planning out my false bottom.










Here is a pic of the Viv front face. The fact that it has vents was actually a mistake - Either way i wasnt too fussed as I am covering all 3 walls with background:lol2:










I set out my cuts of pvc pipe with the filter grid on top as I wanted it. Just thought id mention I did cut holes in the pvc pipe before fitting it permanently incase anything fell through and into the pipe.



















As my siliconing was bound to get messy I taped up the vents before starting. Anything that got through (which was more than i thought) Was cut off with a shaving blade.










This is me starting to silicone. I never actually realised how much time this would take. I even mentioned to mike how surprised I was to learn how long it took. To say the least I wasn't very tidy and it looks a bit shoddy! 










Heres the back wall completed...










It wasnt long before i got all three walls done and put my false bottom permanently!... I Wish i took more pictures of the contruction of the false bottom.... But i wasnt very good at it and it was frustrating the hell out of me! So i rushed it to get it out of the way :lol2:










here is the last picture ( So far ) Of my Viv. Siliconing/false bottom fixed in and me just testing a mock up with the cork bark for the background:crazy:










Well let me know what you think:whistling2::whistling2:. Any comments/tips/advice welcome
And hello to anyone who doesnt knows me!! :lol2:

Ps Sorry for the phone pics ( promise to use the camera next time ) and yes the kitchen is my workshop! :lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking good so far Liam. Siliconing is a pain and the fumes make your eyes water. One quick question, did you cut any holes in the bottom of the pipe to let water out?

Adam


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> Looking good so far Liam. One quick question, did you cut any holes in the bottom of the pipe to let water out?
> 
> Adam



Hi Adam :2thumb:

Yeah mate I mentioned above that I did remember to do that before i fixed them in permanently!

Only just though mind you 

haha!

Liam


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I made that mistake on my first build, luckily I didn't silicone them down just attached them to the filter grid with zip ties.:lol2: I am looking forward to the progress of this build. You have certainly done your home work which will pay dividends further down the line.

Adam


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> I made that mistake on my first build, luckily I didn't silicone them down just attached them to the filter grid with zip ties.:lol2: I am looking forward to the progress of this build. You have certainly done your home work which will pay dividends further down the line.
> 
> Adam


To be honest the thing I'm dreading the most is planting:bash: Ive nt got very green fingers so i may need to do some more research on the plants I want :blush: haha

Cheers

Liam


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Liam Yule said:


> To be honest the thing I'm dreading the most is planting:bash: Ive nt got very green fingers so i may need to do some more research on the plants I want :blush: haha
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Liam


Thats a minor detail Liam :whistling2:


Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Thats a minor detail Liam :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Mike


Hahaha. Hmmm it's not that important ?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok so I got some foaming done. I'm absolutely **** at foaming... I went totally overkill. So it seems a lot of carving is in order!! 

At least I'm not embarrassed to show my work!! :lol2:

So here it goes. Firstly i laid out my cork bark...










I then sprayed this lightly with water to make sure my foam would cure.










As you can see (which will probably give you a few giggles) I went totally overkill with the foam.:bash:










The point of this was just to make sure I foamed the back of the wood completely so there are no spaces for any frogs to get behind!

I then let it cure overnight and cut it back before siliconing into the Viv










I also siliconed the pots in before fully foaming the background










in the last picture I have tried to figure out the position of my branch of Liana wood which im not sure im happy with...The brown items on the floor of the viv at the front are some mushrooms which will be going up at some point!!:whistling2:


And yes I have a lot of carving ahead of me :bash::bash:


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

looking good so far


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

stecal said:


> looking good so far


Thanks mate: victory:


----------



## Justin lepp (Mar 3, 2013)

Looking good there mate im gonna have to have a bash at doing this sometime just out of curiosity for the people that have done this what cost is involed ie start to finish inc buying the viv ?


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks great! 

What's the name of the foam?
What are you going to coat it with?


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Justin lepp said:


> Looking good there mate im gonna have to have a bash at doing this sometime just out of curiosity for the people that have done this what cost is involed ie start to finish inc buying the viv ?


Welllllll hahaha... For me its cost more than i would have thought. As I have never done this before.... I'm making mistakes and using too much of everything haha so its probably cost more than it HAS to!!!:lol2:

In terms of the Viv it was 75...

A few things I have bought from B&Q in which i will just say... Dont...
It costs too much and you can probably get it much cheaper online!!


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Marwolaeth said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What's the name of the foam?
> What are you going to coat it with?


Thanks mate the name slips me right now.:bash:

I just bought what Mike advised which was what he used on his...

Ill double check and write back!...

Im probably going to coat it with some more silicone and eco earth maybe a mix with some sphagnum moss or something!


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

Looks good, I think you are being a bit hard on yourself  Thing is with Expfoam, it always looks really crap when first applied. Once you have covered it with eco earth, peat moss or whatever then it will look great! Dont go too mad with the carving.


----------



## Galactic Mushroom (Mar 8, 2013)

Looking good so far buddy. I would look out for second hand vivs to practice on it really is great fun making your own background ,I used pollycell expanding foam from B&Q it was about £10 for 825ml ohh I was ID checked for it for some reason


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Muggs said:


> Looks good, I think you are being a bit hard on yourself  Thing is with Expfoam, it always looks really crap when first applied. Once you have covered it with eco earth, peat moss or whatever then it will look great! Dont go too mad with the carving.


Thanks mate  yeah I have always thought it looks crap until its finished so it should be all good. One thing for sure is in not going to o too mad with carving I actually like how some of the shapes have turned out but I have almost covered a few pots hahaha


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Galactic Mushroom said:


> Looking good so far buddy. I would look out for second hand vivs to practice on it really is great fun making your own background ,I used pollycell expanding foam from B&Q it was about £10 for 825ml ohh I was ID checked for it for some reason


It has been good fun don't get me wrong!! I'd love more space for more vivs but I think I will just be having the one for now ...

Also that is the exact foam I'm using!! Polycell £10.
Thanks for reminding me. I threw out the can so when I went to check I couldn't remember the name.


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

Did you find egg crate local or did you have to order online? i did a build in an aquarium in january,i used coco coir over the silicone once id foamed i got a huge bag from the grow place on gt northern rd,only problem was getting it dry to stick,ended up with trays in the oven :lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Rauri said:


> Did you find egg crate local or did you have to order online? i did a build in an aquarium in january,i used coco coir over the silicone once id foamed i got a huge bag from the grow place on gt northern rd,only problem was getting it dry to stick,ended up with trays in the oven :lol2:


Hi mate!! Nah I had no luck whatsoever I tried everywhere in Aberdeen. Not kidding... Absolutely. Every. Where. 

And I phones a bunch of places/ garden centres/ pond supplies out the road as well. I ended up ordering filter grid online form this koi place!! Was quite cheap too. Actually now I come to think of it it was ordered on eBay. I paid for better delivery and it came late. So I left a neg. because I'm cool like that :lol2: 

Which place do you mean I'm not sure I know it?


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

Gav's grow i think its called,just along from the motorbike place,think its next to a coral bookamkers.it looks great on but the bag was huge,ive enough left for loads more builds and it was only £10.i should have a thread up for my build by my pc blew up 2 weeks ago :bash: and ive not managed to recover the pics yet.im not green fingered myself but mine seems to be growing in ok,got most of my plants from dartfrog and terraworld tropicals on ebay but i also got a couple from dobbies up the lang stracht,i just had the safe plant list on here open in my phone as i was looking :lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Rauri said:


> Gav's grow i think its called,just along from the motorbike place,think its next to a coral bookamkers.it looks great on but the bag was huge,ive enough left for loads more builds and it was only £10.i should have a thread up for my build by my pc blew up 2 weeks ago :bash: and ive not managed to recover the pics yet.im not green fingered myself but mine seems to be growing in ok,got most of my plants from dartfrog and terraworld tropicals on ebay but i also got a couple from dobbies up the lang stracht,i just had the safe plant list on here open in my phone as i was looking :lol2:


That's a shame how the hell did tht happen to your poor pc? Haha. Sounds good? Never even heard of it bud! Might go take a look haha. What's your aquarium size? Is it growing in well? What plants did you choose for it ? : victory:


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

300 litres :gasp: picked it up with a stand but no lid for £10 :2thumb: im using a t5 canopy from the same grow shop for lighting and its growing in nicely so far,everything is showing signs of growth.il get a list of the planst i used later,cant remeber them all off the top of my head.still need to finish the rain system and the lid and get a couple more plants but this is how it looks just now










Im not actually sure what im going to put in it,i just wanted to see if i could do it as id been fascinated by some of the builds in the habitat section when i got my crestie so when the tank came up cheap off i went haha


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Quick Update*

Hi Everyone :2thumb:

Just cracking on with the background....I Done a tiny bit of it the other night as I couldnt resist knowing what it may look like 










I done this on tuesday night... Kind of left it since then until tonight.
I only done one side and was going to give up... as it was hard work and pretty hard going...but I thought Nahhh And fired through! took 2 and a half hours as a hole... stood there and got it done!

I didnt take much pictures throughout the process as I just wanted to get it done. The below picture was basically taken because i wanted to show the silicone and patchwork










Here are the rest... 





































Cheers:2thumb:

Liam:gasp:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Some updated Photos*

Here is the update since last night.

Got this started as soon as I woke up basically 









































































Sorry for the crappy photos.... But its starting to take shape.

Thanks for looking

Liam


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Plants*

Hi Everyone,

So today I met with Mike and i bought some Broms from him.

he was very helpful and also gave me a few cuttings of his plants.

Along with a culture of springs + woodlice 

anyway on words with the pictures!!

Neo Bam









Neo Cavier and some cuttings 



















Neo rien's pride x brian weber




































































































Again... poopy pictures but thanks for looking

Liam:2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Almost there now Liam.
Once you get your lights on there it`ll be about done.
Then it`s frog time lol.

Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are a few completed pictures with the light hood. Looking a lot better now!



















Thanks for looking :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice work! It will look great when its grown in a bit. Won't be long till your ready for frogs.

Adam


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks great! 

I was wondering where you got the mushrooms from? 





btw, thank god this site is back online, I was getting lost not lurking about on here.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I was wondering where you got the mushrooms from?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mate,

They are from dart frog.

They seemed cured when i got them but they have gone soft now....

A little mould is growing on them atm which i think is my fault....

I think I should really try harder and keep them dry!! haha

PS. tell me about it! I went on RFUK on Facebook while it was down


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was looking at the ones on DF, are they the "Dried Giant Shelf or Rock Fungus" as descibed on the site, or are they from the actual store?


Didn't even know there was a FB page :bash:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> I was looking at the ones on DF, are they the "Dried Giant Shelf or Rock Fungus" as descibed on the site, or are they from the actual store?
> 
> 
> Didn't even know there was a FB page :bash:


Thats the ones mate! and mines are the smalls believe it or not!:lol2:

Neither did i Btw until i moaned about it to a friend...then he added me to the group


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

looks very nice :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You've done a good job bud. :2thumb:

Hope you have more luck with the funghi than I did. I tried the rock/shelf ones and the sponge ones. Both times they went soft then dropped off, to be gobbled up by my springtails and woodlice. On the plus side, they thoroughly enjoyed them. :lol2:

I do know one guy though coated his completely in clear silicone, but he did this whilst they were still hard and dry.

Ade


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> You've done a good job bud. :2thumb:
> 
> Hope you have more luck with the funghi than I did. I tried the rock/shelf ones and the sponge ones. Both times they went soft then dropped off, to be gobbled up by my springtails and woodlice. On the plus side, they thoroughly enjoyed them. :lol2:
> 
> ...


Hi Ade,

Thanks for the kind words mate! Its a bit ego boosting all this!..

Well the fungi... Funny story really... I looked at them tuesday night and one had what looked like to be a spider web and i thought nothing of it and cleaned it up a bit... Been busy the past couple of nights looked at it this morning and I was shocked... it looked like a tarantula nested on them :lol2:haha! Sent a few pics to Mike actually. Think its mold...

They have went floppy!.... when they were hard i thought they were cured and it wouldnt happen! 

I was going to take them out and try to re-dry them and try and not spray them when I put them back in! :bash:

Liam


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

but you decided not to share those pics with us.. how rude.. 

I may change my plans for the shrooms though..


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> but you decided not to share those pics with us.. how rude..
> 
> I may change my plans for the shrooms though..


 
In fairness I dont think its the shrooms fault at all.

Its my fault... I Think if you try and avoid getting them as wet as I did...When i sprayed the viv/walls I sprayed directly onto the shrooms too... Which is probably a no no! 

Ill share the pics. For a laugh....Why not :lol2:

Edit:

heres the pictures


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

The springtails will sort the mould. I use epoxy resin to coat mushrooms and they then last for years but clear silicone should also work.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> The springtails will sort the mould. I use epoxy resin to coat mushrooms and they then last for years but clear silicone should also work.


Think I should take them out and let them dry? Or attempt to oven them dry before I clear silicone ? Hmmm

A few things are looking like trial and error. Being that I havnt done this before


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You will certainly need to dry them before you can seal them aye.

The mould is just spider web fungus. It's harmless and quite common in new vivs, as Adam said the springs will soon clean it up.

Don't worry, all of us went through trial and error before we found our personal method. 

Ade


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> You will certainly need to dry them before you can seal them aye.
> 
> The mould is just spider web fungus. It's harmless and quite common in new vivs, as Adam said the springs will soon clean it up.
> 
> ...



Thanks for you help again Ade :2thumb:

another thing...

Not a great photo but i thought i would show you...

Obviously my lid was almost all mesh. I had a bit of glass to use (spare Viv exotic door) but it was slightly too large. I quickly noticed the corners could be unscrewed from underneath. So I then placed the glass on the mesh and screwed the corners back on.

Its just temporary until I buy a piece of glass but it does almost fit perfect.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

That mushroom looks like something from a sexual health leaflet.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> That mushroom looks like something from a sexual health leaflet.



Pick many of those up do you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Liam Yule said:


> Thanks for you help again Ade :2thumb:
> 
> another thing...
> 
> ...


Looks good but you will need some top ventilation.

Adam


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> Looks good but you will need some top ventilation.
> 
> Adam



Is whats left around the edge of the glass not enough? Im not sure if its clear in the photo but theres an inch or so on either side of the glass top

Cheers

Liam


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Liam Yule said:


> Pick many of those up do you? :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


You should see some of the birds I've pulled... :whistling2:


Back on topic.. nice viv.

:lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

There should be plenty ventilation there Liam.
But if for any reason there isn`t you can always trim a bit off the glass to make the vents around it larger.

Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Any idea's ?*

SO










Ill explain the picture above. Basically the two circles are where I want to put plants. There are actually pots where I have circled but just been temporarily covered with a mushroom/Eco earth cos i thought it looked stupid them being empty....

Has anyone got any suggestions as to plants for these pots...
Obviously no more broms but did fancy something that would bring a bit of character or color to the viv!:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Marcgravia I reckon. It grows in what the American call "shingling", with it's leaves flat to whatever it is growing up, giving a really nice look.

Ade


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

any in particular? They are quite nice after a quick google search

Cheers Ade

Liam


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the one with the heart shaped leaves. It's hard to say more than that as they rarely come with full species names. I THINK it's the Guatemala one. Don't worry if the cuttings you get are small, it grows fairly quickly.

Ade

PS. Just checked, the one I like and have IS Guatemala.


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

plasma234 said:


> but you decided not to share those pics with us.. how rude..
> 
> I may change my plans for the shrooms though..


Just to let you know. I took the mushrooms out to get them dry again. Scrubbed them of all the crap that was on them and put a thin layer of clear silicone! 
Safe to say there back in and look just as good as they did when i got them!


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wheres this updated pic then?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ade, you forgot to give me that cuttings for Liam :whistling2:.
Oh well there`s always another day.

Mike


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sure they didn't slip into one of your viv's by accident mike? :lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

ChrisJ83 said:


> Wheres this updated pic then?


Didnt take very good photos to be honest! :devil:Ill maybe just wait till i get the frogs in :2thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Ade, you forgot to give me that cuttings for Liam :whistling2:.
> Oh well there`s always another day.
> 
> Mike


Ach no worries! :war:


lol


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

I still have one cutting left if you want it, just grab it with the woodlice and springs this weekend and i still have those two unfortunate red earth stars that are sitting about surviving


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*Pics*

Ok I wont lie... Left these guys to get settled for a while... Having problems with getting my camera to focus on this little guys (if anyone has a Nikon P510 and can use it :lol2: then let me know)

SO unfortunately more crappy Iphone pics!!... 

Only managed to snap two frogs and after a fiddle with the camera they all disappeared for the night so i just switched their light off!!

this is the picture I was sent before i got them and its probably the best...


Heres the rest.....









And some weird fungal stuff which looks quite interesting... 




Anyway ... Promise to try my best to get the settings and get pics of these guys while i feed or something tomorrow!!:mf_dribble::whip:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*UpDaTe!*

SO An actual decent update with some FOCUSED pictures!
Managed to get my camera working fine and sort of in focus so anyway here it goes 

The frogs are from Ty, aka Dendros which Mike kindly took back from BAKS for me!!









:flrt: This is the one who hides on the top and wont come down....YET




And this is my model!









more











Thanks for looking... Any Comments advice/ Criticism would be good


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmmm the frogs don`t look very good Liam, but I`ll easily take them off your hands to help you out :2thumb:.


Good photos though.


Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> Hmmmm the frogs don`t look very good Liam, but I`ll easily take them off your hands to help you out :2thumb:.
> 
> 
> Good photos though.
> ...


Yeah yeah! :devil:

You couldnt afford them now :Na_Na_Na_Na: they Skyrocketed!:lol2:

And thanks mate :2thumb:

The camera seems to make the Viv VERY clear looks a lot different in person! Camera almost makes it look :censor:er :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Vivs often don`t look very good when first set up.
They take time to grow in and get established.
That is when you`ll really see the work you put into it.

Mike


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

Patience is a virtue Liam! Mine have been setup for ages and I still have to resist the urge to meddle with them I know after a little while they will look awesome once grown in, and so will yours when you pickup the vines


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Liam, nice looking viv. You are lucky the frogs made it all the way to you. Mike had his eye on them the minute he picked them up. The viv will look amazing 6 months down the line when the plants have grown. The only trouble is they will hide all your hard work.

Adam


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> Liam, nice looking viv. You are lucky the frogs made it all the way to you. Mike had his eye on them the minute he picked them up. The viv will look amazing 6 months down the line when the plants have grown. The only trouble is they will hide all your hard work.
> 
> Adam


Yeah been told that lots of times 

I was told to keep it simple :whistling2:

But i just had to give this stuff a bash!! I think next time (if i get one :mf_dribbleid go for epiweb or just complete fern or cork tiles! :2thumb:

Oh and thanks for the compliments mate


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Any updates? How's it growing in? I like the hardscaping you've done.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Liam Yule said:


> Yeah been told that lots of times
> 
> I was told to keep it simple :whistling2:
> 
> ...


A bit late for a reply I know, but soft tree fern panels are excellent! Expensive, but they cover so quickly in plants (including ferns and mosses) that they do look good quickly.

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Don`t know why he`s not been on to reply lol.
But his viv is not yet to his liking and he has urges to buy another one to try out some new ideas.
No doubt he`ll pop in at some point to update you.

Mike


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

To be honest... The viv plant wise doesn't look TOO different! Some of the broms are a bit bigger and the one on the back wall in the middle has a wee pup!
the crawlers etc havnt done muchhh growing! No idea why.

The frogs have changed quite a bit there orange is coming in a hell of a lot more!

ILl stick up some pics tomorrow. Been suffering a massive hangover today :lol2:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

*more froggie pics*

Took a while longer but hey ho 















Cheers for looking


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

They really have matured into lovely frogs Liam!

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking good Liam


Mike


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Beauties!


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

these and orange iso's and i'd be in a clockwork orange house of fun


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Cheers for all the nice comments guys!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Liam Yule said:


> Show off ay?!


Back at you L!


----------

